# Feeling foolish!



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2021)

Ages ago I bought a Criterion DBL-202 boring head off eBay. When I got it, I discovered that the heads of the set screws that tighten the gib were stripped.
I managed to get them out but never found the right size replacements because the originals were no longer measureable. I didn't have anything that small at the time so put it aside till I could sort it out.
Time passed and I wanted to put the thing into use. Lo and behold it takes a simple 10-24 screw.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 16, 2021)

On a USA brand like that, probably fair assumption its IMP but on set screws sometimes the go finer yet like 32 TPI. On offshore accessories, seems like anything goes - sometimes metric, sometimes IMP, sometimes both. Unless you can find a document its always safe to proceed cautiously especially with buggered threads... so as not to make it buggered ^ squared.


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 16, 2021)

PeterT said:


> On a USA brand like that, probably fair assumption its IMP but on set screws sometimes the go finer yet like 32 TPI. On offshore accessories, seems like anything goes - sometimes metric, sometimes IMP, sometimes both. Unless you can find a document its always safe to proceed cautiously especially with buggered threads... so as not to make it buggered ^ squared.


Indeed, I was prompted to try the 10-24 because of some specs in the final pages of a 84 pg brochure from Allied Machine tools.


----------

